# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  یک سئوال عجیب از روابط آلفا و بتا |:

## GUST

سلام لطفا این سئوالو جواب بدین
در معادله حاصل اختلاف دو ریشه معادله چقدر است؟(a کوچکتر از صفر است )
پ.ن :  :Yahoo (77): از روابط تفاضل دوریشه معادله درجه 2 رفتم اما زیر رادیکال ساده نشد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## HellishBoy

> سلام لطفا این سئوالو جواب بدین
> در معادله حاصل اختلاف دو ریشه معادله چقدر است؟(a کوچکتر از صفر است )
> پ.ن : از روابط تفاضل دوریشه معادله درجه 2 رفتم اما زیر رادیکال ساده نشد



از روش دلتا دو تا ریشه رو بدست بیار از هم کم کن به همین سادگی .... حوصلشو ندارم وگرنه راه حلو میرفتم برات !!! همینو برو اگه ج نداد بگو من حل کنم ....

----------


## GUST

> از روش دلتا دو تا ریشه رو بدست بیار از هم کم کن به همین سادگی .... حوصلشو ندارم وگرنه راه حلو میرفتم برات !!! همینو برو اگه ج نداد بگو من حل کنم ....


رفتم شد a-1/a به توان 2 به علاوه 4! |:

----------


## HellishBoy

> رفتم شد a-1/a به توان 2 به علاوه 4! |:


روش تشریحی و درستش باید همین باشه ولی الان که میبینم فوق العاده وقت گیره باید یه راه دیگه داشته باشه بزار ببینم چکارش میشه کرد ....

----------


## HellishBoy

> سلام لطفا این سئوالو جواب بدین
> در معادله حاصل اختلاف دو ریشه معادله چقدر است؟(a کوچکتر از صفر است )
> پ.ن : از روابط تفاضل دوریشه معادله درجه 2 رفتم اما زیر رادیکال ساده نشد




سوالشو خودت در اوردی یا از جایی دیدی ؟!! میشه بگی کجا ؟!!!

اینو از سایت کانون ورداشتم ببین میتونی از این و دلتا حساب کنی یا نه ؟!!

فایل پیوست 34649

----------


## GUST

> سوالشو خودت در اوردی یا از جایی دیدی ؟!! میشه بگی کجا ؟!!!
> 
> اینو از سایت کانون ورداشتم ببین میتونی از این و دلتا حساب کنی یا نه ؟!!
> 
> فایل پیوست 34649


منبعش : معلم دیفمون اینا |:

----------


## HellishBoy

> منبعش : معلم دیفمون اینا |:



عجب ...! با همون فرمولا که گفتم ور بری یکم میتونی بدست بیاری .... اگه نشد باز بیا بگو دوباره فک کنم !!! ولی دمارشو در بیاریا !! 2 خط ننویسی بگی نشد !!! خیلی باهاش کار کن .... ریاضی اینجوری قوی میشه !!! موفق باشی

----------


## GUST

> عجب ...! با همون فرمولا که گفتم ور بری یکم میتونی بدست بیاری .... اگه نشد باز بیا بگو دوباره فک کنم !!! ولی دمارشو در بیاریا !! 2 خط ننویسی بگی نشد !!! خیلی باهاش کار کن .... ریاضی اینجوری قوی میشه !!! موفق باشی


حل نشد  :Yahoo (21): کمک  :Yahoo (19): ((((

----------


## GUST

up  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## Behrus58

اندازه ی a+1/a نمیشه ؟

----------


## GUST

> اندازه ی a+1/a نمیشه ؟


راه حل تشریحی بده !  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## Behrus58

نگو ناواضح و بدخطه که ناراحت میشم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## GUST

> نگو ناواضح و بدخطه که ناراحت میشم


یا حسین غریب  :Yahoo (13): ! این تست بوده!

----------


## Behrus58

> یا حسین غریب ! این تست بوده!


داداش این راه تستی نیست خب.
حالا توی این راه مشکلی داری؟

----------


## GUST

> داداش این راه تستی نیست خب.
> حالا توی این راه مشکلی داری؟


مشکل که نه فقط یه مقدار خوانا نیس !  :Yahoo (117): عکس تار هست

----------


## Behrus58

خب توی دوتا عکس میفرستم.

----------


## Behrus58

شما خب اگه راه تستی میخوای با همون فرمون sqrt(s^2 - 4p) برو خیلی سریع بدست میاد

----------


## amin278

> سلام لطفا این سئوالو جواب بدین
> در معادلهفایل پیوست 34642 حاصل اختلاف دو ریشه معادله چقدر است؟(a کوچکتر از صفر است )
> پ.ن : از روابط تفاضل دوریشه معادله درجه 2 رفتم اما زیر رادیکال ساده نشد

----------


## GUST

> 


دلتا این نمیشه! که |::::::::::::::

----------


## Behrus58

> دلتا این نمیشه! که |::::::::::::::


همچین نوشته بودی از راه دلتا حل نمیشه که اصلا امتحانش هم نکردم  :Yahoo (21): 
لطفا قبل مطرح کردن سوال خودتون دو بار سعی در حلش کنید ممنون

----------


## GUST

> همچین نوشته بودی از راه دلتا حل نمیشه که اصلا امتحانش هم نکردم 
> لطفا قبل مطرح کردن سوال خودتون دو بار سعی در حلش کنید ممنون


حل نمیشه! زیر رادیکال میشه (a-1/a) به توان 2 به علاوه 4

----------


## ronesans



----------


## Behrus58

> حل نمیشه! زیر رادیکال میشه (a-1/a) به توان 2 به علاوه 4


خب به توان برسون ببین میاد بیرون  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amin278

> دلتا این نمیشه! که |::::::::::::::


یه زحمت به خودت بده رفیق :Yahoo (21): 

همونطور که میبینی کاملا به راه دلتا قابل حله و هیچ چیزشم عجیب نیست.
*یا حق*

----------


## GUST

> یه زحمت به خودت بده رفیق


آقا شرمنده یه اشتباه لپی شده بود!  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (76):  حرف شما متینه   :Yahoo (56):  
دستت درد نکنه  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## GUST

> یه زحمت به خودت بده رفیق
> 
> همونطور که میبینی کاملا به راه دلتا قابل حله و هیچ چیزشم عجیب نیست.
> *یا حق*


داداش ولی یه چیزی! قدر مطلق تفاضل دو ریشه این میشه! چون a کوچکتر از صفر است باید یه منفی  1ضرب کنیم درسته؟

----------


## amin278

> داداش ولی یه چیزی! قدر مطلق تفاضل دو ریشه این میشه! چون a کوچکتر از صفر است باید یه منفی  1ضرب کنیم درسته؟


بله درسته من حواسم به منفی بودن a نبود

----------


## HellishBoy

> آقا شرمنده یه اشتباه لپی شده بود!  حرف شما متینه   
> دستت درد نکنه



خداوکیلی من از همون اول بهت دلتا رو معرفی نکردم ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :Yahoo (22): 

 :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## GUST

> خداوکیلی من از همون اول بهت دلتا رو معرفی نکردم ؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


معرفی کردی  !اما من با اون روش رفتم جواب نگرفتم یک جایی رو اشتباه میکردم !|: خواهرمم رفت نتونست! منم فکر کردم شما دلتا رو امتحان کردی !  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## HellishBoy

> معرفی کردی  !اما من با اون روش رفتم جواب نگرفتم یک جایی رو اشتباه میکردم !|: خواهرمم رفت نتونست! منم فکر کردم شما دلتا رو امتحان کردی !





موفق باشی .....

----------

